# Dog's Aural Hematoma Popped



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

My dog had a very large aural hematoma, the largest my vet had ever seen (they took pictures and measurements and everything to keep on record). We opted to let it absorb naturally, as the method had worked when she had one on the opposite ear. We found the cause of her allergies which had caused the head shaking, so I figured it was a good option - save the dog the surgery, and myself the money. My vet prefers not to treat these surgically unless there is a real reason.

Well, I woke up yesterday morning to give her her meds and clean out her ears, and the hematoma had practically vanished. There was dried blood all over her, but the dogs had cleaned up most of it on the floor (yuck). She was not in pain, acting normally, etc. It looks like she somehow pricked a hole in it, there is no rupture or tear, just a small precise hole. I cleaned it up and brought her over to the vet.

The vet told me that he could do the surgery but he would suggest waiting to see if it resolves itself. He gave me some antibiotic cream and a cleaning/wrapping regimen. 

The ear keeps on draining, and some of the older blood is thick. I'm overly concerned about infection. Like terrified, I can hardly sleep.

Can anyone else tell me if I should get a second opinion/just do the surgery? Any experience with this? Words to calm my nerves or to fan the fire?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

As I'm sure you know, a hematoma is just a blood 'blister' and they are not uncommon in dogs with floppy ears. My GSD mix had an ear infection and scratched his ear, resulting in a hematoma. In our case, the Vet put a needle in and drained the hematoma. Although the ear drooped from the scratching, there were no other issues.

I imagine that your dog scratched her ear during the night and caught a thin section of skin, opening up the 'blister'. I assume that a large hematoma would have stretched the skin making it thinner. Also, I imagine that the hematoma was filled with old blood, not fresh blood, so that sounds normal. And, I expect it to drain a little, until it heals. Blood goes into the blister, but doesn't circulate back out. I don't expect infection, b/c blood is washing things out. However, I'm sure you can call the Vet tomorrow to ask for assurances....

I can see the Vet's viewpoint - It may resolve itself in 1 -2 weeks ... or the Vet could do some procedures that will cost money and may fix things in about 14 days


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you - that is what I needed to hear. Just someone telling me I am being an over protective parent, haha. Hearing it from my entire family is simply not enough.

The ear is looking a lot better now that it has been cleaned consistently and the draining is pretty much done, so it's not getting gross anymore. A small pocket of blood is still trapped but I assume it will absorb naturally, like most hematomas.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My Lab got those all the time, and, yep, that's what happened every time. And every time the vet would say "it'll heal" and it did. She never did need surgery. Just keep an eye on it, it should be fine.


----------

